# Help with using shop lights from HD or Lowe's



## athomedad (Apr 6, 2009)

For those of you using these shop lights in your canopies, what is the rule of thumb for the bulb wattage? The shop lights available in my area are rated at 32 watts per T-8 bulb, but it seems that most aquarium bulbs that I would be interested in are 40 watt T-8 (50/50's, aqua-glow, power-glow, etc.) Have any of you noticed this being an issue? Will this cause any problems with the fixture, bulbs, or ballast? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't spend the money on the "aquarium" bulbs, and the 32 W T8's are more than adequate for lighting a tank. Electronic ballasts have some flexibility, but I don't know if ballasts designed for 32W T8s will properly light 40 W T8s.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Are you sure that the 40W bulbs are T-8's? It's the T-12's that are 40W. Most if not all T-8's I've seen are 32W..... but I've been mistaken before! 

-Ryan


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

What size tanks are you runningthem on adn what are you using th tanks for? *** used the straight shop lights over 20 longs and other shallower tank wtihout a problem. I run either one or two of the double bulbed lights.

There are bulbs that are int eh 5500K and up range. Generally they are 5000, 5500, 6500 or 6700 are the most common color temps that I can pull out there right now. Anything over 5500 is best for growing plants. Just look at the color temp and it will say (usually) denoted by the letter K as the temp.

*** grown a lot of fish in HD lights. THey are ugly and get nasty looking faster than hoods do but they are genereally cheap.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

There are some "daylight" bulbs available in T-8 that will likely serve you well. If you want to use the specialty "aquarium" bulbs that are 4' 40-watt tubes, you need to make sure you get a T-12 fixture. You can get shop-lights in both flavors, I would lean towards T-8's myself.

Although there are some fixtures that can handle either flavor of bulb (some ballasts are less picky than others), I would not recommend putting 40 watt T12 bulbs in a fixture intended for 32 watt T8 bulbs, or vice versa.

-Rick (who is dealing with smaller tanks these days, and planning to take the easy way out and use spiral compact-flourescents)


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Although there are some fixtures that can handle either flavor of bulb (some ballasts are less picky than others), I would not recommend putting 40 watt T12 bulbs in a fixture intended for 32 watt T8 bulbs, or vice versa.


Ditto. My T-12 shop light ate a pair of T-8 bulbs right quick. :lol:

I bet the cheaper fixtures don't have the versatility built in.

-Ryan


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

I picked up a T8 shop light plus 2 32W 6500K sylvania bulbs from Rona for $52 Canadian.

Spray painted it black and it looks sweet.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stor ... PartNumber


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I picked up 3 fixtures from Rona ($15.000 each) that have electronic ballasts and will handle T8 32W or T12 40W tubes. They are also compact enough to easily fit inside an eavestrough.


----------



## athomedad (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks all for your input. The lighting is for a 75gal. I think I am going to just run the shop lights with t-8's. My local HD stocks 6700k 32 watt tubes, does anyone know where I could find bulbs around 10000k and still be the 32 watt t-8? Or from other's experience, what does the 6700k look like? Still yellowish? I want cooler light and not so much yellow. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a problem with my 15$ shop light always shutting off. I have a 48" sight with one bulb, not sure wattage, but it is a 'for plants and aquariums' bulb. when i plug it in, it last 30-45 min, then shuts off. sometimes it turns right back on and sometimes it does not. any suggestions. I really dont want to buy a 90 light at the petstore....


----------



## namehater (Apr 28, 2009)

birdfish - sounds to me like your ballast is going out


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

athomedad said:


> Thanks all for your input. The lighting is for a 75gal. I think I am going to just run the shop lights with t-8's. My local HD stocks 6700k 32 watt tubes, does anyone know where I could find bulbs around 10000k and still be the 32 watt t-8? Or from other's experience, what does the 6700k look like? Still yellowish? I want cooler light and not so much yellow. Thanks again everyone!


The 6700K's aren't yellowish at all, but I only have limited experience.

For a 32W T-8, I believe that All Glass Aquarium's tubes are 32W. 8000K. I love these bulbs.

-Ryan


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks... Forgive me but what is a ballast?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

BirdFish said:


> Thanks... Forgive me but what is a ballast?


Keeps your submarine from floating. 

A ballast what turns the lights on. It's really the only thing in the light fixture that's not a bulb or a wire. Your local home improvement store will have them... but it may be cheaper to just get a new fixture.

Are you using the right bulbs? (T-8 in a T-8 fixture, or T-12 in a T-12 fixture). The cheaper shop lights aren't very flexible.

-Ryan


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

You are exactly right! I had the wrong bulbs!! Had T12 and 40w for T8 and 32w lamp. Thanks


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I ahve never seen 10K bulbs at HD or Lowes. For plants you dont really need 10K. 6700 is good for them. Even 55K or 5K.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

like someone else mentioned, home depot has some t-8 48" bulbs that are 40w each, i use them and they are 67k daylight deluxe. Very bright white light. I have been pleased with them for the past couple years, but is now trying one 67k bulb and a zoo med 50/50.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

athomedad said:


> Thanks all for your input. The lighting is for a 75gal. I think I am going to just run the shop lights with t-8's. My local HD stocks 6700k 32 watt tubes, does anyone know where I could find bulbs around 10000k and still be the 32 watt t-8? Or from other's experience, what does the 6700k look like? Still yellowish? I want cooler light and not so much yellow. Thanks again everyone!


I have a HD fixture with the 6700K bulbs in them and am pretty pleased. I usually get about 3 years out of a fixture, and replace the bulbs yearly.

What color is your substrate? In the tank with pool filter sand, I love the color.

I also use a black sand in one of my tanks, and that sand really soaks up the light. Works well for the inhabitants of the tank, but I sometimes wish it was brighter.


----------

